# Gateway Coasters Vintage Bicycle Display Easter Sunday St. Louis,mo.



## rollfaster (Mar 21, 2016)

Can't believe I forgot to post this. We will be joining the horseless carriage club of Missouri once again at forest park to display our bikes. This is an annual event and always draws a huge crowd. This year our display will be back at the upper Muny parking lot at the entrance to the Muny. Hope to see all of our regulars attend. Here's a few pics from last year.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 28, 2016)

Real nice turnout yesterday, didn't have rain until everyone was leaving.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 28, 2016)

Hey Don you see that fancy banner the Gateway Coaters have? Us Hurricane guys need to get a mobile neon sign! Seriously though Rob looks like a good time was had. V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 28, 2016)

Thanks Shawn. Lucky for us, mark is a printer by trade. He made the banner and all of our stickers.


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 28, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Hey Don you see that fancy banner the Gateway Coaters have? Us Hurricane guys need to get a mobile neon sign! Seriously though Rob looks like a good time was had. V/r Shawn



Damn, they got stickers too! What kind of an outfit do we belong to? Ha! Looks great Rob! Apparently, we are jealous!


----------

